# Curious, What is the most Aggressive Piranha?



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I've owned Red bellies for years and have bred them for a year. I'm wanting to own the most aggressive piranha I can. Does anyone have experience or know what is THE most AGGRESSIVE piranha out there??????? Thanks!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Everyone is going to say it depends on the fish, but I think you would be better asking what the most reputable species of piranha is most aggressive. Most serra are bloody mean but you do get some pussies in there.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

like he said depends on teh fish.....elongs are supose to be bad ass though....same w/ irritans


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

i think its just like cats and dogs they are all different and have different personalities


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

We've dozens of threads like this one.


----------



## num1contenderNYC (Oct 6, 2004)

I've had reds and they're ok, but like everyone says. It depends on the fish. I've got 2 Rhoms which is kinda mean, but my purple spilo is a badass fish. He chases my fingers against the glass.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> We've dozens of threads like this one.
> [snapback]849838[/snapback]​


no more like hundreds :laugh:

any way, it depends on the fish, my reds are as aggressive as any fish i have ever owned except my rohm. my rohm is the meanest fish i have ever ownded. but then i had some caribes a while back that were pussies. it really depends on the fish. With piranhas patience is the key. they all have the potential to be aggressive. If you put your time in and take good care of them, eventually you are likely to have some killers on your hands.


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

The average most aggressive is a large rhom.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i've got a killer on my hands......my 3" red killed everything in the tank with him including 1.....2 1/2" reg red and 1 2 1/2" super red....jaws and killer as he has now been dubbed.......so really it just depends on this fish.....i have heard of starving them to make them more aggresive but i dont see this as healthy and dont really recommend this but i am happy with my rbp even though he has 40 bucks worth of fish in his tummy.......


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

elong


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

whatever u get, don't get it from a lfs, they may sell u a pacu and say it's a Rhom.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

L10452 said:


> whatever u get, don't get it from a lfs, they may sell u a pacu and say it's a Rhom.
> [snapback]850028[/snapback]​


The average hobbyest should be smarter than that, if you have trouble identifying a fish for yourself it's on you to get educated not the lfs to hold your hand and do your thinking for you. I'd recomend only buying piranha from the lfs because if you've got a shred of sense in your head you can tell what is in the tank and you can actually look at the fish you will be buying. My rhom is the most aggressive fish I've personally seen, that's what caught my attention at the fish store. He chased my finger because I was there to test this. He had beatiful coloration because I was there to see this. He was healthy in every respect because I was there to confirm this. You can't do any of this online and the picture you see isn't even of the fish you will be buying. If you can't do a little basic critical thinking to inspect a fish for yourself then you need to start looking through photo galleries and reading species profiles, not bitching at the local fish stores because they can't do everything for you.

That said, start plying the stores for a piranha is my best bet. Look for the one that seems most comfortable in his tank, and buy that one. Every fish you buy from an online retailer will be described as "the most aggressive one I have in stock" and it's really a crapshoot unless you can see the fish for yourself. Unless you don't have a decent selection of piranha in your area, I would check the fish stores first, and keep coming back for a few months. It took over 6 months before I found the perfect piranha for me, but it was a steal of a price, and it's a fantastic fish. Good things will come to those who wait


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Agreed. Yet I'm in alaska and my selection is ummm well..............sh*t. I went through Pedro cause he's a damn good dealer and the lfs wanted way too much for there babies. The only thing the local store ever caries is Red bellies and they either charge $25 for ones the size of nickles and small at that. Or, they sell the big grown ones which I have at a high price too. SOooooooooooooooo I'm yeah, you get the idea. I read and read about these dudes. But I don't have much exposer. sh*t I supplied some of lfs until I saw them get greedy and charge way too much. I just put them in the paper and under sold them. Piranha are a dime a dozen in some species and just cause we're alaska I hate seeing someone take advantage of such a creature cause no one else has them. That's my take anyways.


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

Ya that brings a problem for me, i live in florida and no fish store is allowed to carry p's. Online is my only source.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

The Pacu is the most aggressive Piranha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Today, 10:58 AM
> The Pacu is the most aggressive Piranha.












Particularly if you're a fruit.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> The Pacu is the most aggressive Piranha.
> [snapback]850866[/snapback]​


i agree


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

<doesn't know how he will sleep at night knowing how many pacu's there are in the world.>

SO MANY PACU's!!!!!
Found in local RIVERS!!!!!!!

I'm never swimming outdoors again!!!


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> The average hobbyest should be smarter than that, if you have trouble identifying a fish for yourself it's on you to get educated not the lfs to hold your hand and do your thinking for you. I'd recomend only buying piranha from the lfs because if you've got a shred of sense in your head you can tell what is in the tank and you can actually look at the fish you will be buying. My rhom is the most aggressive fish I've personally seen, that's what caught my attention at the fish store. He chased my finger because I was there to test this. He had beatiful coloration because I was there to see this. He was healthy in every respect because I was there to confirm this. You can't do any of this online and the picture you see isn't even of the fish you will be buying. If you can't do a little basic critical thinking to inspect a fish for yourself then you need to start looking through photo galleries and reading species profiles, not bitching at the local fish stores because they can't do everything for you.
> 
> That said, start plying the stores for a piranha is my best bet. Look for the one that seems most comfortable in his tank, and buy that one. Every fish you buy from an online retailer will be described as "the most aggressive one I have in stock" and it's really a crapshoot unless you can see the fish for yourself. Unless you don't have a decent selection of piranha in your area, I would check the fish stores first, and keep coming back for a few months. It took over 6 months before I found the perfect piranha for me, but it was a steal of a price, and it's a fantastic fish. Good things will come to those who wait
> [snapback]850048[/snapback]​


must work for a local lfs or maybe his girlfriend. By the way I was just being sarcastic about the pacu comment.


----------

